# Accusative pronouns



## 涼宮

Hello everyone!


Perhaps a silly question but I am puzzled with that.

I saw a list indicating the accusative of each personal pronoun, but there are some of them that I do not fathom, I mean, What do they do, What is their function? (In *bold* the ones I do not grasp)


Ja = mnie/*mię*

Ty*=*ciebie/*cię*

On* = *jego/*go/niego*

Ona= ją

Ono= je/*nie*

My= nas

Wy= was

Oni = ich/*nich*

One*= *je/*nie*


When I see them the first thing that comes to my mind is something related to the German negative, though 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bibax

*mię/cię/go* are short unstressed forms of *mnie/ciebie/jego*.

The forms *niego/nią/nie/nich/nie* are used after the prepositions.

You can be puzzled with "ni _sin tí_ ni _contigo_" as well.


----------



## Sobakus

In short, the n- forms are used after prepositions, because long time ago "z"(with) was "sun" and that n stuck.
ps: late


----------



## bibax

Not only _sun_ (= with), also _vun_ (= in) and _kun_ (= to).

_vun jego_ became _vu njego_, in Polish _w niego_;


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you so much!

But still a small doubt, What do you mean by ''short unstressed''? Do they have the same meaning? Are they interchangeable?

Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

涼宮 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> Perhaps a silly question but I am puzzled with that.
> 
> I saw a list indicating the accusative of each personal pronoun, but there are some of them that I do not fathom, I mean, What do they do, What is their function? (In *bold* the ones I do not grasp)
> 
> 
> Ja = mnie/*mię*
> mię is hardly ever used today [sometimes for humorous purposes]
> mnie is used instead in all situations, i.e. as a direct object and after prepositions: Lubi mnie./ Przyjedź po mnie.
> Ty*=*ciebie/*cię*
> Both are used 'ciebie' is used when you want to stress that you mean this very person or with prepositions:
> Lubi cię. [a neutral statement]
> Lubi ciebie (a nie ją). [It's very often used when you compare.]
> On* = *jego/*go/niego*
> jego is used with emphasis Jego na pewno nie polubisz.
> go is neutral Polubiłem go. [If this is supposed to be a statement of fact, Polubiłem jego. will be incorrect, as it's the form that distinguishes 'him'.]
> niego is used with prepositions Idziemy do niego.
> Ona= ją/nią
> Lubię ją.
> Poszedłem z nią do kina.
> 
> Ono= je/*nie*/jego
> jego is shared by 'on' and 'ono'
> je is neutral Mam je otworzyć. [je=okno]
> nie is used with prepositions Wszedł przez nie. [nie=okno]
> 
> My= nas
> 
> Wy= was
> 
> Oni = ich/*nich*
> 
> One*= *je/*nie*
> nich and nie are used with prepositions, ich and je are used as direct objects.
> [...]


You may want to have a look at this:





			
				Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA said:
			
		

> Odmieniający się według tego modelu zaimek osobowy on, ona, ono ma formy zróżnicowane ze względu na rodzaj gramatyczny i kontekst. Forma żeńska lp, wspólna celownikowi i miejscownikowi, ma postać jej, a po przyimku   niej (bez niej, do niej, koło niej). Rodzaj męski i nijaki mają wspólną postać jego, po przyimku   niego (bez niego, do niego, koło niego); formy nie akcentowane występują w skróconej postaci go, np. przyprowadź go tu; mam go; trzeba go przeprosić, nie: *przyprowadź jego tu, *mam jego, *trzeba jego przeprosić. D. lm ich (po przyimku   nich) jest wspólny wszystkim rodzajom.
> III. W deklinacji zaimkowej występują formy kogo, czego, mnie, ciebie, nas, was. W odmianie zaimka ty może wystąpić krótka, nie akcentowana forma cię, która nigdy nie zajmuje pozycji inicjalnej w zdaniu, np. Nie było cię wczoraj w szkole, nie: *Nie było ciebie wczoraj w szkole, ale: Ciebie wczoraj nie było, wszyscy inni przyszli. Analogiczna forma utworzona od zaimka ja (mię) systematycznie wychodzi z użycia.


----------



## Thomas1

涼宮 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> But still a small doubt, What do you mean by ''short unstressed''? Do they have the same meaning? Are they interchangeable?
> 
> Thank you


In Polish there is sentence stress which means that certain words are pronounced more strongly. This happens either at the beginning or at the end of a sentence.
*Jego *nikt nie polubił, ale ją wszyscy.
Wybrali *Ciebie*. (a nie jego)
Here the accent falls on the pronoun.
The unaccentuated pronouns are monosylabic forms of personal pronouns: ci, ją, mu, nas, was, etc. So if you say: *Lu*bię go. the accent falls on lubię.

Bear in mind that 'nas' and 'was' have the same accentuated and unaccentuated forms:
*Lu*bię was.
Wybrali *was *a nie *jego*. (In this sentence there are two clauses 'wybrali was' (was is accentuated) and 'nie (wybrali) jego' (jego is accentuated).)

EDIT:     I think I may have spotted an analogy between Polish and Spanish and since sou speak Spanish you may be able to see it and comment on whether it's pertinent.  
  Eso no me gusta. – Nie podoba mi się to. [Una información simple que algo no es a mi gusto]
  A mí eso no me gusta. – Mnie się to nie podoba. [Hemos hincapié en el hecho que se trata de mí (por ejemplo en comparación con otros)]

EDIT2: 





			
				    Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados said:
			
		

> *5.1. *Si el complemento tónico es también un  pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria,  tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_  (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). Aunque son  posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico  (_Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio_), existen diferencias  expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades: la presencia del  complemento tónico denota un propósito de contraste o discriminación,  ausente de la oración en la que solo aparece el pronombre átono; así, en  _Me castigaron a mí, _frente a _Me castigaron,_ se subraya el  hecho de que ha sido solo a mí, y no a otros igualmente merecedores de  ello o más culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.


Mi color.


----------



## 涼宮

Thomas1 said:


> [Una información simple *de* que algo no es *de *mi gusto]
> [*Hacemos* hincapié en el hecho que se trata de mí (por ejemplo en comparación con otros)]


 
¡Muchas Gracias por vuestra ayuda! Now It is clearer for me, as I see Polish is more complicated than Russian, but I will get hang of it 

No creí qué habría mucha similitud entre polaco y castellano, ya que para mí la relación entre una lengua eslava a una romance es muy pequeña sino es que nula.

ほな元気でな～


----------



## SkyScout

bibax said:


> Not only _sun_ (= with), also _vun_ (= in) and _kun_ (= to).
> _vun jego_ became _vu njego_, in Polish _w niego_;


I did not know this.
*Thank you!*


----------



## kknd

just to record good example:
_lubię go_ − i like him;
_jego lubię_ − it is him i like.

it's worth reading about topic-comment (theme-rheme) and focus (often realised by stress) to understand linguistical point of view.  last but not least: _go_ and _jego_ are weak and strong forms of the pronoun.


----------

